# Eurocase 200W PSU



## trodas (Oct 15, 2007)

Eurocase 200W ATX PSU is kinda old PSU, so it almost sound's like wasting good caps to recap it, but if one like to play with old hardware sometimes, one is gotta make sure the PSU full of bad caps did not fry the oldie hardware, right?
And since HEC caps and the JEE caps on the imput are clearly marked as bad caps, I want to exchange them.







Another reason is, that the old PSU seems to be more seriously build that the new ones. I mean - 200 or 250W PSU and 2x 680uF imput caps? Just few years forward and look - 400W Eurocase PSU feature only 2x 560uF imput caps!
So I picked the appropriate quality Samxon caps and started recapping:






To complete the work, one need these:

Eurocase 200W ATX PSU
-----------------------------------
2x 680uF 200V d22.5 (680uF 200V EP)
1x 2200uF 10V d10   (3300uF 6.3V GD)
2x 1000uF 16V d10   (2200uF 16V GD)
1x 1000uF 10V d10   (2200uF 6.3V GC)
4x 470uF 16V d8     (470uF 16V GC)
1x 47uF 50V         (47uF 35V RS - enough voltage)
1x 22uF 50V         (22uF 35V RS - enough voltage, max spike 27V on cap)
2x 10uF 50V         (10uF 50V RS)
1x 1uF 50V          (10uF 50V RS)






And solder them there 






And now, on the imput, is nice shiny new Samxon EP 680uF 200V caps 






PSU seems to work just right. When I finally exchanged the imput caps, it stoped somewhat loudly "clicking" each time the AC 230V power was connected to the PSU. I feared that it might be some physical deformations inside of these JEE caps, and perhaps I was even right...

The next thing these JEE crap caps see will probably be connection to direct 400V AC feed


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 15, 2007)

Uuum cool man, I woulda just chucked that psu into the closest lake but if you had fun fixin it then that all that matters...  Nice pics to BTW...


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are some of the highest quality pictures I've ever seen...have you considered a career in professional photography?


----------



## DOM (Oct 15, 2007)

wanna fix my antec truepower 2.0 500w lol


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

i've read in a LOT of forums he has scammed tons of ppl


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Those are some of the highest quality pictures I've ever seen...have you considered a career in professional photography?



Lighting + Macros mode + steady hand = quality up close shots.  Most people forget about the macros mode (that flower).


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 17, 2007)

pt said:


> i've read in a LOT of forums he has scammed tons of ppl



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1778181#post1778181


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 17, 2007)

did you read the last post ?


----------

